# Concerned about a couple of Galacts



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Today I moved my group of 4 Orange Galacts to their new 18 Cube. They had been in QT since 02/06/09. A few days after I got them in the QT tank I noticed these marks on one of the frogs:









There are a few grey spots on the head and a large dark grey mark on the back. I inspected the frog closely and the mark does not seem to be an open wound nor has it changed size in the 3 weeks or so since I noticed it. Any thoughts?

Also, and possibly more seriously, I noticed a protrustion on another frog after moving to the new tank. I did not notice this before I moved them this afternoon. This picture accturately shows the colour of the mass - it is opaque and light grey or white:









This photo shows the size of the mass:









Both frogs are feeding like crazy on the springs that they have not ever had access to. 

Should I seperate one or both of them? 

Thanks for your quick replies.

Cheers,


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

afterdark said:


> Also, and possibly more seriously, I noticed a protrustion on another frog after moving to the new tank. I did not notice this before I moved them this afternoon. This picture accturately shows the colour of the mass - it is opaque and light grey or white:


can't really see it to clearly on there, but search for "prolapse" and "prolapsed" on here and see if it's what's going on there. also do a google search to see if you find any pics that look like yours


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

It does look like rectal prolapse. 

I have just isolated the frog and sent some pics and an email off to Dr. Frye. The frogs have been in QT for a month and have had one clean fecal. I assume that the stress of moving to the new tank caused the prolapse. It's funny, because that frog had the smoothest move of the bunch.

Thanks for the reply Chris - anyone else have a frog with this condition before? How did you treat it?

Cheers,


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Soaking the frog in sugar water would work if this is indeed prolapse. I have also heard that preparation H works (apply with a moist q-tip) but I would learn more about that before you try it. 

I would look over this as well
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

I've seen prolapses many times and it nearly always resolves on it's own within 24 hours, so don't panic just yet! I've also seen frogs prolapse their stomaches and chew on them for 24 hours before swallowing everything back down and going back to business as usual. I've never dealth with a prolapse that didn't resolve on it's own, so I can offer any further advice beyond that but just wanted to share that it's not uncommon and is usually not serious.

The spots on the other frog could also be bruises/scrapes from shipping. I'm sure Dr. Frye will offer the proper medical advice for that.

Good luck with them!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. The frog is isolated and doing fine as of this morning. I can still see the prolapse. It is pink and I misted the container to help keep the tissue moist.

I got a prompt reply from Dr. Frye, who recommended human strength Preparation H applied to the tissue with a Q-tip. I'm going to pick that up on the way home from work tonight and I will let everyone know how it goes.

Thanks again!

Cheers,


----------



## swirlygig (Dec 4, 2008)

I had that happen to some grey treefrogs that I had for along time before...

I took them to the vet too and they didn't make it...Keep a close eye on that...I don't mean to worry you, but I had a bad experience...


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

the spots on the orange galacts look like the same thing mine always get wrestling to get into the monkey pod in their tank. three frogs one pod and about 50 places to hid and all three full grown frogs want to cram into one pod.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Updates? Be sure to keep us posted... I wish you the best...


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for your thoughts Eric.

I picked up the Preparation H at the drug store on the way home tonight. When I got home the frog was doing fine in it's QT container. I applied some ointment with a Q-tip and after 30 minutes the prolapse has definitely shrunk a bit.

I also picked up some Pedi-Lyte at the store - should I give the frog a soak? If so, do I use the Pedi-Lyte undiluted? Thanks for your replies!

Cheers,


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

If you use the Pedialyte - use it at full strength. Diluting it takes away most of the benefit of using it as a soak.

As to whether or not to use it - check out the http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html for comments on the use of Pedialyte.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

There are also treatment instructions in the book Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry, but you want to find out what the cause was.


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Just curious as to what Dr.Frye said about the marks on the frogs back??


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

So upon returning home from a hike this morning the frog appears to be fine. The prolapse is no longer visible and the frog seems active. Is it ok to return the frog to the permanent tank - or should I keep him out to observe for a couple of days?

MzFroggie, I didn't ask Dr. Frye about the marks on the other frog because I'm not too concerned about them. They haven't changed size or colour in 3+ weeks so I'm thinking it might just be small scrape. If it gets worse or changes colour I will definitely get it treated.

Thanks for the help everyone!

Cheers,


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Just wanted to post a quick update on this frog. The prolapse has been coming and going. One day I'll peer in and he's fine - the next the prolapse is back. The frog has always been a voracious feeder and I watched it eat a ton of pinheads yesterday. The prolapse really doesn't seem to bother the frog at all - is this something that could impact it's health long term? What are prolapses a symptom of? Anybody seen anything like this with their frogs before?

Thanks for the help all!


----------

